
Ask HN: Tools of the Trade, 2016 edition - sharjeel
It&#x27;s been over two years since the last solid Tools of the Trade and I&#x27;m sure a lot has changed. So which SaaS tools and services people are going to use in 2016 instead of hosting on their own?<p>Previous Threads:
joshu&#x27;s original 2010 thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1769910
2013 edition: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5235137
2014 edition: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8028704
======
neebz
plan.io (redmine) - issue tracking github - source code hipchat - team
communication travis - automated tests self hosted jenkins - deployments
sublime - IDE Google Apps - email Trello - task management Mailgun - bulk
mails Desk.com - customer support Salesforce - CRM

